# kicker motor mount



## ducksdemise

What type of mounting do you gus use for a kicker motor. I have a 24' Thompson Fishermen with a swim platform. Is there a mount that goes directly on the swim platform.
Thanks,
Ducksdemise


----------



## Meerkat

It depends on the kicker motor (hp & 2-stroke vs 4-stroke) and the lake where you want to use it. 

I use a Garelick 71033 on my 18 foot starcraft with an 8HP Envinrude 2 stroke kicker. They are not cheap but work great and stand up to the Lake Erie rough water. You can also adjust spring tension for the weight of the motor.

I originally had a smaller aluminium bracket (also Garelick) that was rated for my application but it did not last even one season.

google garelick 71033 - you can probably get one on ebay - I did...


----------



## Draggin' Fish

Fulton makes a kicker bracket that mounts directly to the swim platform. I paid $70 for mine on e-bay. You may need a long shaft kicker motor, depending on the swim platform height.


----------



## Rik

heres my 25 johnson mounted on swimplatform,we put extra brackets and reinforced under the platform to be sure.Works great,we have the longshaft.We bought the ez-steer system and we hooked up controls for starting,shifting and throttle inside the boat.Gets us trolling down to 1.3 if need be.We use about 3-4 gallons trolling 5-6 hrs.Like to see pics of your thompson...Also we put support plates behind the transom where we mounted the brackets..The bracket is homemade out of 1/2'' aluminum.


----------



## steelheader57

Hi, Rik, I have a 24ft Thompson with a swim deck. I've been looking around for advise on mounting a kicker motor on my swim platform. Your set up is my dream set up. Any advise, recomendations to do/ not to do and any pictures you would be able to give me would be greatly appriciated. I had a 56 Lyman Islander for years then got away from fishing Lake Erie for 20 years. Im back, love my Thompson, but now it seems to be all about trolling so I need to get in the game. Thank you for any help, Ed ps tried to send you a message but I dont have 5 posts, thanks


----------



## Dnavy

How long did you run the swim platform set-up?


----------



## Dnavy

I have a 225Sundowner with the same type of swim platform. Did you make your own braces or buy everything from ez-steer?


----------



## Dnavy

I have a 225 Sundowner. I'm trying to figure out the best way to put a 4stroke kicker motor on it. I have a full Teak swim platform and I'd like to leave it on the boat. Any and all ideas would be welcome.


----------



## Dnavy

Is there any reason to keep a Loran set-up? Anyone know if they even support the system anymore?


----------



## Dnavy

Anyone know what's the best temperature to find walleyes in?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I'd probably ask those questions in another forum as you'd get more response. You also dredged up a 3 year old thread. The original posters may not be paying attention any longer. You may want to try a Private Message.

I don't think mounting 4 stroke kickers to teak swim platforms is recommended because of the torque involved, but I could be wrong. Whatever you try, I'd make sure you chained it to the boat just in case it busts loose.


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman

My mechanic was flipping out when i wanted to do that and they were concerned with following sea chop getting into the carb and intakes>


----------



## Dnavy

Marinett Sportfisherman and MassillonBuckeye,
Thanks for the replies. I'm definately looking into both issues. I saw a long shaft mounted to a manufactured bracket top-side of a platform and the guy said it worked great. He had beefed up the pswim latform with a plate and brace to the transom underneath. This was a 20hp Evenrude 2 stroke though.


----------

